# Microsoft office 2010 has encountered an error during setup.



## Tuffie

Subject line is the error message, I have tried every troubleshooting method listed on the top 10 google results for the error message. 

I have also tried several different versions of Office. 

I have been with out office since my last reformat because of this error message. 

Any ideas?


----------



## spirit

Are you using the original DVD or a ISO downloaded from Microsoft? If you downloaded the ISO I'd recommend downloading it again, it could be a corrupt ISO, or if you downloaded the ISO and burned it to a DVD I'd recommend burning it again to a different DVD at lowest speed. I've had this sort of problem before with Adobe CS5, downloading the trial from Adobe again fixed the issue. Same should do for Office 2010.


----------



## johnb35

Just by doing a google search I found a couple things for you to try.

1.  Create a new administrator account and try reinstalling again.  Its possible your account is somehow corrupt.

2.  Rename the microsoft help file to microsoft help.old.  It's located in the programdata folder.

Here is the google search.

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...+setup+&gs_upl=0l0l0l15500lllllllllll0&aqi=g4


----------



## utags

When i have this issue, i reinstalled "Windows OS". Then every file replace so there is no corrupted files. You can install MS word again.


----------

